# Purchasing a general purpose cnc router



## dzieciol (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello everyone

This is my firstpost.

I have a 12m x 8m workshop at the back of my house 
I have a lathe, milling machine, large belt sander, thicknesser,welders and many other tools.
I am interested in purchasing a general purpose cncrouter with the intention of attaching other tools in place of the spindle in the future, eg plasma cutter, maybe a power saw, alaser cutter, etc etc.

Has anyone have any ideas on this, or is this asking bit much.

This is not a business just a hobby.

Regards

Vic


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Really depends on what you would like to spend. There are many here CNC Router, CNC Laser, CNC Lathe, CNC Milling, CNC Plasma, Servo Motors, CNC Machines, CNC Milling and CNC equipments, others like General CNC, Badog cnc, Tormach, K2, the list goes on. Just do a search on the net can bring up many ebay will have some too.


----------



## bwt409 (Jan 6, 2012)

Vic

Check out my web site. The is a CNC wood carver.

digitalwoodcarver.com

Burl


----------



## dzieciol (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys

I am looking for a cnc router that can take 4' x 8' sheets and am willing to spend arround 15k.
One of the first applications is to plane hardwood slabs approx 900 x 2400mm
I need a variable speed spindle(4.5kw) down to about 4000rpm so that I can put a 100mm milling head on it.
There are a number of chinese cnc routers that seem to fit the bill.
On cnczone a couple of guys bought two Exotech 1325c routers and appear to be quite happy with them, had few problems operating their syntec controller.
I was looking at some from Roctech because they seem to tell you more about the components they use, like hsd spindles, delta inverter, becker vac pump hiwin linear bearings etc, they also have both tslots and vacuum table, which makes it more versetile.
I still have to work out what software comes with it so that I can at least perform basic operations straight out the box.
There seems to be many cnc rouers from different companies with similar specs that could do the job, what I would like to know is if anyone had any good or bad experiences with any of those companies.
They all "seem" to give you good value for money.

or there might be different options.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

dzieciol said:


> Thanks for the reply guys
> 
> I am looking for a cnc router that can take 4' x 8' sheets and am willing to spend arround 15k.
> One of the first applications is to plane hardwood slabs approx 900 x 2400mm
> ...


I would have suggested that you get a Camaster router but you do not have the budget for one. Camaster is rumored to have some great customer service. 

I am not familiar with the Chinese machines. Does you price include freight?

Good luck on your purchase.

Bill


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

i traded my old homemade machine and some money for a new machine,maybe you can do the same, contact Badog cnc to see if they still have it, their site: http://www.badog.ch/


----------

